# Panic Room



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone see this? I picked it up on the same day as Monsters Inc. I never saw it in the theater and was pleasantly surprised when I watched it. Good movie. Best Buy has it on sale this week for $15.99.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

My general rule is anything with Jodi Foster will be intelligent, well acted and well made. The question is will it be to my liking, some movies like "Contact" never really lit a spark with excitement, but were still well made and well acted.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would say that Panic Room is a very well made suspense thriller. Much of the photography was done like an Alfred Hitchcock movie. There are actually a couple of very amazing scenes of the camera moving through the house utilizing computer effects that I'm sure Alfred would have loved to have been able to do.

The real test was getting this movie past my 17 year old son. He loves action and suspense and has basically seen it all. After watching Panic Room, he told me he has never seen a movie play out that well with such a simple plot. I agreed.

Panic Room is definitely worth a look.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm a big David Fincher fan - loved everything he's done except for Alien 3, so this is a must buy for me.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Agreed on Panic Room being a really well polished movie with good suspense and good overall acting performances. There was a pretty good discussion over on rec.arts.movies.current-films not that long ago where several people recognized Fincher as one of the best in the business when it comes to doing hyper stylish opening credit title sequences like the ones he used in Seven and Fight Club to get you right into the film immediately.


----------

